# 14 ft C Lark. Old Boat, New Owner



## Todd P (7 mo ago)

Hello, 

Hoping. to receive and advice/wisdom.

Centerboard:
Seems that the center board does not fit or secure into place.

Tiller/Rudder:
The rudder is rotted out at the top where the tiller attaches.

If you speak C Lark, I'd love to hear from you.

regards,
Todd P


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Pictures might help us know more about your issues. If the centerboard doesn't look like the one in this diagram, it may be for a different boat.








If the centerboard DOES look like the one in the diagram, it may simply be tricky to install.


----------



## WrkrBee (Apr 2, 2020)

Todd P said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hoping. to receive and advice/wisdom.
> 
> ...


I've posted a good bit on the C-lark. Pictures of your issue would help.

The centerboard mounting slot fits over a pin in the bottom of the centerboard trunk. You may have to rod and wash out the trunk to see the pin, depending how much debris has found its way into the trunk.


----------

